# *My Collection* (pics heavy)



## star25 (Dec 13, 2009)

It's been one of those lazy crappy-weather-Sundays, so I decided to clean out my collection and take some pics while I'm at it. 

It's mostly CHANEL... MAC is severely lacking but I'm working on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
Hope you guys enjoy!

IKEA Vanity:












Dividers also from IKEA:












Moisturizers + primers:







Foundations, concealers + bronzers:







Mascaras, eyeliners + lipliners:







Lip balms:







Lip glosses (Chanel, Dior, Clinique, MAC etc).







Lipsticks + misc glosses (Juicy Tubes, Dior etc):







Chanel Compacts - Eyeshadow:












Chanel Ombre d'Eau Eyeshadows:






Chanel Compacts - Bronzers + Blushes (and concealer palette):












Eyeshadows - MAC, Clinique, Shiseido etc:







NYX Eyeshadows (pearl manias transferred to MAC jars):







Dior Eyeshadow Quints:







Blushes:







Misc. items not pictured (Chanel Artist Palette, MAC Silver Dusk etc):







Brushes (Quo, Smashbox, Chanel etc):







Mini Brushes (MAC, Posh etc):







Palettes:

Coastal Scents 88 Shimmer Palette (+Bobbi Brown e/s singles):







Chanel Eyeshadow Palettes (self made from testers):







Chanel Eyeshadow Singles (Ombre Essentielle):







Chanel Eyeshadow Quads:






Quads + Irreelle Ombre Singles:







Chanel Eyeshadow Duos:







Chanel Misc. Palette:







Chanel Blush + Powder Palette:


----------



## forevernars (Dec 13, 2009)

I am in love with your vanity! Plus you have great products in there


----------



## BrittanyD (Dec 13, 2009)

Oooh damn... Wonderful collection! And you have a beautiful vanity. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Those self made Chanel palettes are awesome.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 13, 2009)

ITA those self made palettes made me very happy!!!


----------



## AnjaNicole (Dec 13, 2009)

Thats a lot of Chanel~~


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Dec 13, 2009)

really really nice chanel collection


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 14, 2009)

Great collection and set-up!


----------



## iaisha26 (Dec 14, 2009)

Great organization and collection. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ChloeCariad (Dec 14, 2009)

I envy your chancel collection!


----------



## lenchen (Dec 21, 2009)

Georgeous collection!!!


----------



## makeuptianna (Feb 9, 2010)

I Envy Your Chanel!!!!


----------



## banana1234 (Feb 9, 2010)

how come they are testers? do you work for chanel? sorry if this is a stupid question


----------



## medusae (Feb 9, 2010)

HG of lipgloss! Love it.


----------



## star25 (Feb 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_how come they are testers? do you work for chanel? sorry if this is a stupid question_

 
My cousin does


----------



## banana1234 (Feb 10, 2010)

ah i see! you're very lucky then! hehe


----------



## Sass (Feb 10, 2010)

Gosh!  Look at all of that Chanel!  Beautiful collection!!!!


----------



## cindiaz (Feb 11, 2010)

I want to work for chanel! lol, love your collection.


----------



## gemmel06 (Feb 13, 2010)

Nice collection love the chanel lipgloss


----------



## Susanne (Feb 13, 2010)

Awesome collection! And I love your vanity. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Leven (Feb 13, 2010)

Double C heaven!


----------



## ClarissaNicole (Jan 7, 2012)

I'd love to know how you made those palettes, they're awesome!


----------



## maggielemon (Jul 29, 2012)

Loving your collection!


----------

